# aftermarket headunits?



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

hey all, I recently bought a 3.5 se Altima and I'm loving it! The only thing I'm missing now is the custom sounds. I am looking into buying the complete system for my baby. Question though: have any of you out there installed new headunits into the Altima? If so, were you able to install it so the controls on the steering wheel worked with your new headunit? How is this achieved and can it be done with just any ole face? Or are there only certain brands and companies whose products you can do this with. I'm really anxious to install my audio system but i LOVE the wheel mounted controls and want to keep them. Anyone out there have any answers?.....Thanks!

ps also if you can post any pics of the setup you have in your shiny Altimas I'd love to see how they turned out (does it fit alright, AND look good? )


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome to the board and congrats on your purchase. I believe American Internation is the company that provides a harness that allows you to tie your controls on the steering wheel into the aftermarket radio. There are a few guys here that have done this so hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*you can go the above route or*

if you buy an aftermarket one with and infrared remote, you can use the PAC SWI-X adapter or other companies (local audio shop should have access, all of them run about 60.00)

I use the PAC one as that was the first on the market. Personnally if I had to do it again I would go with a wire harness type one, as I don't like that little tab transmitter sitting on my dash.

trip computer controls still work from the wheel, that was my main concern


----------

